
Apple Is Ready to Ditch the Mac - cpayne624
https://www.pcmag.com/commentary/357782/apple-is-ready-to-ditch-the-mac
======
james-skemp
> At the end, her mom asks her what she is doing with her computer. The girl
> responds by asking, “What's a computer?”

That's her neighbor.

And "What's a computer?" is a running joke in our household. We both have Macs
(me recently after I started seeing her and she gave me her ancient one, and
then purchased a new MacBook Air), but I lean toward Windows and we both have
Android.

To me, 'what's a computer' really shows who Apple is marketing: people who
don't need to do actual sit-down, 8-5, work.

And trendy folks who would say 'what's a computer' even though they know
perfectly well what a computer is.

------
epalmer
Don't most IOS app developers use macs for app development? How might this
change the equation?

I work on a small public web team and we use macs for development.
Increasingly we are moving towards vagrant and docker for our development of
the backend code. We are all mac users and I think we would hate going to
Windows. Maybe we would go to a linux laptop and run Windows in a VM for the
occasional word and excel work we would have to do.

edit: typo

------
catach
Eh, Apple has been talking up post-PC since the launch of the first iPhone.

